# Foreman questions



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Ok i have to fix my buddys honda. anyone have any tips or pointers on how to tear down the rear end of a 2005 foreman 500 s ?


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

wat u trying to do?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh:34:My bad ... I am going to replace the u-joint that is at the pivot point of the swingarm


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

have fun. my foreman 500 needa one before i got rid of it.... heard it a ***** to get the swingarm pin out. 

think the bolt for the swing arm comes off from the right side. 

try hondaforeman.com for help


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Cool thanks I told my buddy this is why i dont ride red anymore (too hard to fix) and he just tells me how high kawie parts are:haha:


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

i rode red from 2000 to 09 2000 to 05 i rode a 450 which was a tank then 05 got the 500. talkin bout a piece of crap.. it was tore up all the time


----------



## big brute (Apr 20, 2009)

Not that hard to do i've broke mine twice hardest part is getting the two 17mm bolts out of the swing arm . There's one on each side behind the round plastic caps the one on the right side has a lock nut on it on mine the lock nut came out with the bolt. I had to use a big cheater pipe to break the bolts loose. Take off shocks ,vent lines,brake adjusters and the rear end is ready to come out. Made sure to check the rear main seal for damage.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Sweet man thanks :bigok:gonna do this on sat will post up pics for a how -to this appears to happen a bunch


----------



## big brute (Apr 20, 2009)

I just replaced mine again last weekend just make sure to get all the chunks of the u-joint cleaned up.when i opened mine up it looked like a bomb went off!


----------



## SWAMPMAFIA (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah the seals and especially the o rings at brake drums, have rebuilt a bunch of as we say "devastated" rear ends due to that o ring and the shaft seal.


----------

